# Double Screen & économiseur d'écran



## guignol71 (17 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Depuis peu, j'ai rebranché un écran 21" sur mon macbook équipé d'OS X 10.4.11

Je travaille beaucoup plus souvent sur l'écran 1 que l'écran 2 qui reste allumer avec mes applis.

Je souhaitais mettre un économiseur d'écran juste pour l'écran 2.
Dans les options par défaut c'est un économiseur commun aux 2 écrans, ce qui ne me convient pas car l'écran 1 est toujours utilisé donc le second ne se mets jamais en veille...

Connaissez vous une astuce ou un logiciel me permettant de mettre un écran de veille pour 1 seul écran ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.
Bon aprem !


----------

